# The Second Book of Homilies on the scourge of Islam



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2019)

... And now this great Turk, this bitter and sharp scourge of God’s vengeance, is even at hand in this part of Christendom, in Europe, at the borders of Italy, at the borders of Germany, greedily gaping to devour us, to overrun our country, to destroy our churches also, unless we repent our sinful life, and resort more diligently to the church to honour God, to learn his blessed will, and to fulfil the same. ...

For more, see The Second Book of Homilies on the scourge of Islam.


----------

